# how do you make desktop folders in ICS?



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

I found about that if you drag a shorcut over another shorcut, it will make a folder, but removing the apps will remove the folder.

I just want a regular folder like in gingerbread...

any ideas?


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't you just drag an icon on top of another icon?


----------



## alfat (Oct 25, 2011)

Download "apps organizer"

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

